# ACS status checking



## nandi (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi,

I've filed my ACS application. 

I've authorized the payment using credit card and payment has been taken by ACS around Jan 5th. But i've not received any user id and password from ACS to track the status of the application.

Those who have cleared acs, can you please help me to understand how process works.

Cheers,


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to the forum.

Here are some recent threads that may be of help:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/13863-applied-acs-assessment-what-next.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/13364-assessor.html

Dolly


----------



## UsmanArshad1 (Jul 10, 2008)

nandi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've filed my ACS application.
> 
> ...


Hii... dont be so worry. I applied to the ACS. and i sent my documents oct 08 and they received them at 5 Nov and then after a 2 week they deducted the money from my credit card and i been checking the status on their web site and now its Jan-09 and i got the letter and my MODL is succesfully passed. Now i m going for my ielts in march and the will launch my case.

My case was simple so it went straight even though in between they have x mas leaves but still process was good n i did not face any worries . hope you will not face as well

regards


----------



## nandi (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks a lot, your response has clearly explained the process.

ACS has not given any user id / password to me to check it in their website. Will this be communicated in email?

Cheers







UsmanArshad1 said:


> Hii... dont be so worry. I applied to the ACS. and i sent my documents oct 08 and they received them at 5 Nov and then after a 2 week they deducted the money from my credit card and i been checking the status on their web site and now its Jan-09 and i got the letter and my MODL is succesfully passed. Now i m going for my ielts in march and the will launch my case.
> 
> My case was simple so it went straight even though in between they have x mas leaves but still process was good n i did not face any worries . hope you will not face as well
> 
> regards


----------



## nandi (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi,

They not given any acknowledgement till date where as they have taken payment around jan5th, 

I did check ACS website, normal turnaround is around 7 to 10 days for acknowledgement, which makes me more worried about the status. 

Will they communicate in email or courier?

Thanks,





UsmanArshad1 said:


> Hii... dont be so worry. I applied to the ACS. and i sent my documents oct 08 and they received them at 5 Nov and then after a 2 week they deducted the money from my credit card and i been checking the status on their web site and now its Jan-09 and i got the letter and my MODL is succesfully passed. Now i m going for my ielts in march and the will launch my case.
> 
> My case was simple so it went straight even though in between they have x mas leaves but still process was good n i did not face any worries . hope you will not face as well
> 
> regards


----------



## UsmanArshad1 (Jul 10, 2008)

nandi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks a lot, your response has clearly explained the process.
> 
> ...


Ohh Yes nadi. You wil be given an ID and a password after charging your case to ACS. This will come by email if you have mentioned the email address in your application. Just be sure that check your all spam, junk and filtered emails. It is better to off your junk emails so tha all email come right into your in box. The web site address of the checking status will be enclosed in that email as well. 

Mean while i suggest you to start IELTS course. So that with pesage of three month you would be in a position to give your ielts exam and it would help you to file your document with saving the time. 

By the way where are you from ? 

Regards
Usman Arshad

Best Regards


----------

